
Steam is dropping support for Ubuntu - spdionis
https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-is-dropping-support-for-ubuntu-but-not-linux-entirely/
======
qalmakka
This is quite a stupid move from Canonical; even Arch Linux, that it's
notoriously a distribution with very little concern for breaking changes,
still has support for multilib, despite having dropped 32 bit native support
more than a year ago. Why canonical would altogether drop multilib really
puzzles me.

------
heelix
The SteamOS distribution actually works really well, once you get the bloody
terminal working. It does a brilliant job of getting the audio and
(proprietary) video drivers working. Under the covers it seems like it was jut
stock debian.

# localectl set-locale LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

once you shell out as root to a prompt. After that, it is all the normal apt-
get action you get on other variants.

------
finchisko
Canonical reverted their decision, but Valve still looking for the "new home".
I smell more then technical issues.

~~~
andreime
I smell mistrust. How can they trust Canonical to not "innovate" again?

------
Havoc
Seems like quite a mess. Ubuntu + steam combo was a great win for nix

Or well at least moving us one step closer to that fabled year of the Linux
desktop

~~~
wetpaws
Mint does the job equally good if not better.

~~~
Havoc
Mint is derived from Ubuntu though no? So it would be affected too

